# 13 pounds in the MES



## whatamess (Nov 6, 2014)

Smoked up about 13 pounds of cheeses in the MES last night.  







Didn't have room for the Gouda, oh well I still have some left over chilling out since March. It will go in on the next round. 






2 hours in hickory, rotated the trays bottom to top every half hour and flipped everything over after 1 hour.  It stayed at 51* for the entire time, didn't budge a degree.  AMNPS and mailbox mod made it possible. A full smoker is a happy smoker. 






Sorry I became intoxicated by the smokey cheese aromas when I brought it all inside to vacuum pack and forgot to take pics of the finished product!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 6, 2014)

Yup, cheese season is here.

Looks nice.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 6, 2014)

It will be some good eating after the rest.

Now about forgetting the final pics
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy smoken.

David


----------



## driedstick (Nov 6, 2014)

Dang gum it that looks good, I take it this is for your Christmas baskets?? hint hint 

A full smoker is a happy smoker and yours looks happy 

DS


----------



## whatamess (Nov 6, 2014)

driedstick said:


> Dang gum it that looks good, I take it this is for your Christmas baskets?? hint hint
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks yes a few are for Christmas, a few are for coworkers who wouldn't leave me alone until I smoked them some cheese, and the rest are for me!


----------



## whatamess (Nov 6, 2014)

themule69 said:


> It will be some good eating after the rest.
> 
> 
> Now about forgetting the final pics
> ...



I know, I deserve it. I broke the cardinal rule. Thou shalt take qview.


----------



## whatamess (Nov 6, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Yup, cheese season is here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of my favourite times of the year.


----------



## waterdogscbr (Nov 16, 2014)

Trying to get into the cheese smoking. I have a mes and and AMPS. What is the mailbox mod?
Thanks


----------



## whatamess (Nov 17, 2014)

waterdogscbr said:


> Trying to get into the cheese smoking. I have a mes and and AMPS. What is the mailbox mod?
> Thanks



The easiest way to explain would be to do a search on here for it. there are dozens of threads and tutorials, etc. Unless it is very cold to start out with, cold smoking with your AMNPS inside the MES will eventually raise the temp enough to start melting cheese. You will likely want to start around 32* inside the smoker if you don't have a cold smoke attachment like a mailbox, etc.


----------



## waterdogscbr (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for your help


----------



## darwin101 (Nov 17, 2014)

Yumm, smoked cheese for days


----------

